# LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD ANNUAL PICNIC MAY 6, 2012



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*It's time one again for Latin World bakersfield annual picnic MAY 6, 2012..
ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME
MORE INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON































*


----------



## LBRAY (Jan 11, 2007)

orale homies. LA chapter will be there.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aztec Image will b there to support...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hope everyone can make it out again and for those of you who have never made it out before, come check us out. You know how we do it, free food, awards and prizes. vendors will be out selling their goods and we will provide music amongst other things


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

_CLASSIC DREAMS will definitly be there! _


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*CARNALES UNIDOS*_ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for your support:thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

see some traffic that way......


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Cool......gracias


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

LA chapter will be in the house.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

T T T


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

hell yeea its on this year bigger n better homies you kno how we do it :thumbsup:


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

To The Top LATIN WORLD C.C.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T T T 4 LATIN WORLD C.C. uffin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT for the Latin World picnic


----------



## uce64 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT..:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BUMP...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT GOOD LUCK ON UR SHOW!!!!:yes:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm ready to party:420:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Robert I heard ur buying all the beer that day..


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

if you know robert you would know he's a cheap bastard...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

but you know how latin world does it...


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## 661 (Jan 23, 2012)

ONE NATION WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT EVERY YEAR! :thumbsup:
​












LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT!​


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> GOOD TURN OUT EVERY YEAR! :thumbsup:
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::machinegun:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks to all the car clubs that have supported us and solo riders. Hope to see you all again


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

chrysler300 said:


> Thanks to all the car clubs that have supported us and solo riders. Hope to see you all again


:nicoderm:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

aztec1 said:


> Robert I heard ur buying all the beer that day..


I'll provide all the beer you can drink at our picnic if you provide the menudo at your show


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's going to b a good pic nic ... Can't wait.... TTT for Latin World...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chicguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Aztec Image will b there to support...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LBRAY (Jan 11, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

B.E will be there to support and we will be BBQing it up........TTT for Latin World.......


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT LATIN WORLD PICNIC


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT LATIN WORLD PICNIC


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ALWAYS A GOOD PICNIC


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks to everyone that supports our picnic... hope everyone can make it out this year... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## uce64 (Jan 5, 2009)

YES SIR. NOT MISSING THIS ONE.


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......:thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaking (May 18, 2008)

i will be there from santa maria


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

see everyone here...:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

T T T


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

What's up Robert u buying breakfest that day or what...


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

T T T


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just_Looking said:


> I can't wait. :thumbsup:


Beer will be waiting for you


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

aztec1 said:


> What's up Robert u buying breakfest that day or what...


Lunch is on us. Are you making menudo for your show?


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

Can't wait always a badass show


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

What's up 300, GO BRONCOS!! Were going to smash on them faiders this year!!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT for Latin World Picnic!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

HM WREKN82 said:


> What's up 300, GO BRONCOS!! Were going to smash on them faiders this year!!!


You know it. People be hating now that we got Peyton Manning


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

IT WAS GOOD MEETING U VATOS TODAY AT THE AZTEC IMAGE SHOW CINCO DE MAYO IS TOUGH FOR US CUZ WE SENDING CARS EVERY WHERE IM GONNA BE IN VISALIA FOR BROWN SOCIETIES CARSHOW, BUT IM GONNA TRY MY BEST TO GET SOME RIDES TO SLIDE THRU YOUR WAY IT WAS FIRME CHILLING WITH YOU GUYS AND WE ARE GLAD YOU GUYS ARE COMING TO OUR SHOW AND WANNA RETURN DA LOVE. SO AT OUR NEXT MEETING IM GONNA DISCUSS IT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

scooby nok said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

whats entrance fee 4 spectators ?:drama:


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

No fee free for everyone. LATIN WORLD TTT.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aztec Image will b there to support ... It's going to b a good one don't miss it..


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

less then 2 weeks away... get there early to get a good spot..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

One more week and we see you guys there.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hell yeah .. don't miss this one ... TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lowriders, food , beer and more beer.....doesn't get any betteruffin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

chrysler300 said:


> Lowriders, food , beer and more beer.....doesn't get any betteruffin:


uffin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Two more days:thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

BIG DAY TOMORROW.. SEE EVERYONE HERE..!


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

All loaded up just waiting for tomorrow, See you Vatos tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dammmm Im going to miss out... :facepalm::banghead:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just_Looking said:


> All loaded up just waiting for tomorrow, See you Vatos tomorrow. :thumbsup:


 few more hours


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

had a good time out there always a good time at this picnic


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks to everyone that came out to support our club picnic, hope everyone had a good time and got plenty to eat and drink... hope to see everyone next year..:thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Wheres the videos and pics


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you Latin World for having us at your event.Non stop Food and Beer and a good group of people. Viva Latin World and Viva Bakersfield. Also thank the wifes for serving the food all day long.See you next year.:wave:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank you guys for coming out and spending the day with us and celebrating our 15 year anniversary and Cinco De Mayo


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

_Here are some photos I took.





































































_


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

_Here's a video too.
[video]<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lTgW5d01EWM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]_


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

where all the other cars or u just only took pics of latin world cars..??


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

More pics to come...LOL


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Carnales Unidos had a good time out there fellas. Congrats on 15 years.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

ryderz said:


> where all the other cars or u just only took pics of latin world cars..??


 Hey, whats up..we need to get together sometime and bbq....but you buy everything : )


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

chrysler300 said:


> Thank you guys for coming out and spending the day with us and celebrating our 15 year anniversary and Cinco De Mayo


Good show :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

_More Pics.














































































_


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

munozfamily said:


> Hey, whats up..we need to get together sometime and bbq....but you buy everything : )


We'll bring the beer and you bring the food:thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

bigjoe62 said:


> Carnales Unidos had a good time out there fellas. Congrats on 15 years.


Thanks Joe, more than happy to have you guys there


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

IMPERIALS L.A. Had a blast, Thanks alot, latin world. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

munozfamily said:


> Hey, whats up..we need to get together sometime and bbq....but you buy everything : )


anytime foo holla


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just_Looking said:


> IMPERIALS L.A. Had a blast, Thanks alot, latin world. :thumbsup:


Thank you guys for making the trip down from L A


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

Latin World LA had a blast thank you guys for all the hospitality you gave us. Can wait for our pic nic to return it.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE WANTED TO GO SO BAD NEXT TIME YOU HAVE A SHOW AND WE WILL SLIDE THRU


----------

